# Timbren SES for Front 03-09 Dodge Ram 2500/3500



## nymustang50 (Dec 15, 2007)

Have a new in box set of Timbren SES for the front suspension of a Dodge Ram 2500/3500 03-09. This kit also includes a 3.5 spacer for lifted truck's. Which you can use if your truck is lifted or remove and use it in stock form.

Part number is DF25004BP3.5 looking to get $175


----------

